# Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?



## Ichu (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne vom Strand aus auf Haie angeln (natürlich insbesondere die kleineren Sorten). Bisher habe ich dies nur in den USA getan, frage mich aber, ob es nicht auch Orte im Umkreis von 5 Flugstunden von Deutschland aus gibt, wo das möglich ist.

Kann mir hier jemand Tips geben?

Vielen Dank

ichu


----------



## wobbler (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*

flieg nach namibia........... 2 stunden sinds glaube ich mehr ,,oder ?

schau mal hier: http://www.big-game-fishing.de/html/hai_in_namibia.html


----------



## Ichu (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*

Hi wobbler,

vielen Dank für den Namibia-Tip. Kennst Du auch Spots z.B. auf den Kanaren. Das ließe sich besset mit den Urlaubswünschen meiner Freundin vereinbaren.

Viele Grüße

Ichu


----------



## wobbler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*

ja...... schai mal unter der suchfunktion hier im bord.......

big-game--------fuerteventura--------- usw.

findest du viel info.......

nachtangeln auf hai und rochen usw......z.b. in fuerte von den molen aus

.......aber,,,,,,,,binde dich fest....... und nur stabilstes gerät / haken / vorfach:vik:


----------



## Ichu (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*

Vielen Dank, wobbler. Habe gerade auch ein paar von den Kollegen, die zu diesem Thema etwas geschrieben haben, direkt angeschrieben.

Grüße aus Hannover

Ichu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*



Ichu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, wobbler. Habe gerade auch ein paar von den Kollegen, die zu diesem Thema etwas geschrieben haben, direkt angeschrieben.
> 
> Grüße aus Hannover
> 
> Ichu



[FONT=&quot]
So,ich antworte hier auch mal,falls es noch andere Interessiert:

In Tunesien kenne ich vorrangig die Ecke um Sousse und dort
Port El Kantaoui.
Vom Hafen aus links verläuft in 150m eine Rinne,welche teilweise bis auf 80m an die Küste herankommt.
Dort sammeln sich in der Nacht Haie und Rochen um gemeinsam zu jagen.
Via schwimmen den Köder dort gegen Anbruch der Dunkelheit dort plazieren,entweder auf Grund oder an Pose(Luftballon)welche mit am Grund fixiert wird.
Bester Köder damals Makrele ab 500g aufwärts.
2 Haken System,1x Lippenköderung und 1x in die Flanke.
Hauptschnur 0,60-0,80 Mono und 2m Stahlvorfach oder
120 -150 Mono.
Kräfige Ruten sind Pflicht,ab 50lbs aufwärts.
Rollen mit mindestens 400m obiger Schnur.

Dann heißt es nur noch warten,warten,warten......


Einziger Nachteil und wichtigster zugleich :

Du brauchst in Tunesien ´nen Fischereischein.
2 Paßbilder ,15-20 Euro ( Jahresschein) und eine
bearbeitungszeit von mindestens 3 Wochen.

Der einzige Weg dies alles zu umgehen sind gute Kontakte
dort unten,ohne die geht garnix,leider.

Schwarzangeln = Hohe Haftstrafen,nix wie deutscher Knast.

Noch Fragen ???????


Der  STF  :vik:[/FONT]


----------



## Karstein (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Haiangeln vom Strand - Wo?*

Irland. 

Dogdish überall vor der Küste.

Tope im Lough Swilly ab Ende August von der Hafenpier in Rathmullan.

Porbeagle an der südwestlichen Küste Richtung Cliffs of Moher von den Felsen aus.

Spurdog & blue shark vom Boot aus, Lough Swilly bis Valentia Island ab ca. Juli.

C & R ist Pflicht.

Gruß

Karsten


----------

